# صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*احذروا منه*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
* 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*​


----------



## فادية (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

*شكرا يا فاديه *
*اى خدمه*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت الراعى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى اوى


----------



## Ramzi (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

بلغوا عنها ...
واحموا المواطنين من شر اعمالها ....​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

يؤؤؤؤؤبرررررررررررني مااتيبووووووووووووووووو يختييييييييييييييييييي عليه
:smil12:
حب  القطط انا كتير

ميرسي عالصورة العسل


----------



## *malk (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

*بجد وحش بيعمل العملية هههههههههه*
*شكرااا على الصورة*


----------



## kajo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه 

عسل اوى يا بيتر

ودى ساعت القبض عليه


----------



## abn yso3 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

*ايه يا عم الرعب ده مش كفايه الى بيحصل من خطف وضرب 
كمان قناص وساعة ما يقبضو عليها يبقى بمسدس
بس بجد صورتين تحفه​*


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



بنت الراعى قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى اوى


*انت احلى بمشاركتك با بنت الراعى *
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



Ramzi قال:


> بلغوا عنها ...
> 
> 
> واحموا المواطنين من شر اعمالها ....​


*قعلا لازم نبلغ عنها ياRamzi *
*القطط زمان كانت بتخربش *
*دلوقتى بتصطاد*

*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



ارووجة قال:


> يؤؤؤؤؤبرررررررررررني مااتيبووووووووووووووووو يختييييييييييييييييييي عليه
> :smil12:
> حب القطط انا كتير
> 
> ميرسي عالصورة العسل


*معذره يا ارووجة*
*معرفش انك بتحبى القطط*
*مكنتش ظهرتهم على حقيقتهم*
*عموما هو كان بيدافع عن نفسه من القئران*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور با اروجه*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



keky قال:


> *بجد وحش بيعمل العملية هههههههههه*
> *شكرااا على الصورة*


*الصراحه وحش وحش*
*بس وحش مقطط*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور ياkeky*​


----------



## gift (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

حلوة اوي ميرسي 
المجرم ده بس شكله ظريف اوي


----------



## أستاذ الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
حلت القضية


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووة  قوي قوي
اشطه عليك يامان

وارجو مشاركتكم في لعبتي (المروحه)وارجوا انت تنال اعجابكم


----------



## red_pansy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

ههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد أنا اترعبت ههههههههههههههه 
وأكيد كان هيقتل فــــــــــــــــــــــــــار هههههههههههه:t33:


----------



## الجوكر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

ادى جزات اللى مايسمعش كلمه ماما تقولها


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

جامدة طحن 
تحفة ​


----------



## christin (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

*هههههههههه
بجد صور تجنن *


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



keky قال:


> *بجد وحش بيعمل العملية هههههههههه*
> *شكرااا على الصورة*


*على رأى المثل*
*ادى العيش لخبازينه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرورkeky*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



gift قال:


> حلوة اوي ميرسي
> المجرم ده بس شكله ظريف اوي


*مجرم منونو*
*مش اى مجرم*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور gift*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه
> 
> ...


*على فكره ده ايده اليمين*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*خد بالك المجرم لونه رمادى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على تعضييد الموضوع*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



abn yso3 قال:


> *ايه يا عم الرعب ده مش كفايه الى بيحصل من خطف وضرب ​*
> *كمان قناص وساعة ما يقبضو عليها يبقى بمسدس*
> 
> *بس بجد صورتين تحفه*​


*علشان تعرف مش اى قط يقولولوا يا مشمش*
*وعارف هو معرفوش يقبضوا عليه *
*الى مسكوه دراعه اليمين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*
​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



أستاذ الإسلام قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلت القضية


*حلت القضيه ايه*
*دل القطط بسبع ارواح*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

يا ابنى انت فهمت الموضوع غلط ده من حرس الريس وكان فيه موكب معدى وهو بيأمن الموكب كفاية بقى تظلموا الناس


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووة قوي قوي
> اشطه عليك يامان
> 
> وارجو مشاركتكم في لعبتي (المروحه)وارجوا انت تنال اعجابكم


*شكرا يا مانشيستر على المرور*
*وان شاء الله سوف اشارك فى اللعبه*​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

ميرسي يابيتر ياحبيبي


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا ابنى انت فهمت الموضوع غلط ده من حرس الريس وكان فيه موكب معدى وهو بيأمن الموكب كفاية بقى تظلموا الناس


*تحليل واقعى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*مع التحفظ على كلمه ابنى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## nonaa (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

لا بجد صور جامدة
قط قط يعنى مش اى كلام​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



nonaa قال:


> لا بجد صور جامدة​
> 
> قط قط يعنى مش اى كلام​


*القطط زمان كانت بسبع ارواح*
*دلوقتى متعديش*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا nanaa *​


----------



## muheb (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*

هههههههههههههه حلو اوي فعلا مجرم وخطير كمان


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صوره  لمجرم اثناء قيامه بعمليه اجراميه*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلو اوي فعلا مجرم وخطير كمان


*قط بس مخربش*
*شكرا على المرورmuheb*​


----------

